# Cold Smoking with a Masterbuilt 30" smokehouse using the element?



## oink (Dec 27, 2013)

I just got a new Masterbuilt 30" for Christmas and I have been really wanting to cold smoke some sausage and salmon in it. And of course as you guys all know the coolest temp. that can be achieved with the smoker is 100 degrees. Would if I turned on the element and once it started heating up and generating some smoke I turned it off before it got over 80 degrees inside? Would this work well instead of buying an attachment or AMNPS? And I figured if you can use an AMNPS you could you any metal mesh that could pellets but I am new at cold smoking and have no clue! Thanks for any advice you can give!


----------



## guruatbol (Dec 27, 2013)

I have the same smoker.  It will not cold smoke with the element.  I use an AMNPS.  

You can use a pan with chips and a 25 watt soldering iron.  Be careful to watch the plastic handle.  It might melt.

Mel

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ajbert (Dec 27, 2013)

Just a suggestion, but rather than trying to reinvent the wheel, do yourself a favor and get the AMNPS.  You will not regret it, I promise.

(I am NOT a paid spokesperson for the AMNPS, just a very satisfied customer!)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 27, 2013)

The MES will only generate continuous smoke at 180°+. Cold Smoking in the MES is the whole reason Todd invented the AMNS and AMNPS...JJ


----------



## oink (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks a bunch guys, I figured that the AMNPS was the best way to go. What do you guys think of the cold smoke generators that you could hook up to the MES?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 27, 2013)

With the AMPS, you can cold smoke in a cardboard box.......   Such a deal....   It's versatile beyond any other smoke generator......


----------



## guruatbol (Dec 27, 2013)

I use the AMNPS and I did some cheese and it is awesome.

So just bite the bullet and order one.

Mel

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oink (Dec 27, 2013)

Will do. I'm going to try smoking some salmon and sausage and will let everyone know how it goes with some Q views


----------



## texastiger (Dec 27, 2013)

I just smoked a bunch of cheese yesterday with my AMNPS. Turned out perfect. 

By the way, if you have a new MES, I think you would find that the AMNPS is the perfect complement for it. I have a MES30, and I hardly ever use my MES without the AMNPS. I am also not a paid spokesperson - just a very satisfied customer. I would recommend getting the kind that will burn both pellets and sawdust.


----------

